# Tristan & Isolde



## wagner4evr (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello everyone. I had a question I wanted to bounce off you guys: What is the opinion here of Tristan & Isolde?

I've been studying/attending opera for the better part of my entire life, and I've yet to learn one that affects me in quite the same way. The sublime power of this composition makes me feel as if my soul had been ripped out, put to 10 rounds with Mike Tyson, then given back to me. Some time ago, I went to one of the movie theatre broadcasts of the Met performance and there wasn't dry eye in the place  It makes me think that if an opera can do that when it's not even live on stage, damn...

My personal opinion is that Act 3 of T&I is the greatest piece of music written, but since I'm not a musician I just wondered if anyone else agrees or not.

Thanks


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that good music is divided into following categories:

Nice music
Beautiful music
Unearthly beautiful music
Tristan und Isolde


----------



## wagner4evr (Jul 10, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I think that good music is divided into following categories:
> 
> Nice music
> Beautiful music
> ...


 That's about the conclusion I've come to. So many good operas that affect us in so many wonderful ways, but something that gets me with this one. I'm seeing it here in Seattle in August and can't wait!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Tristan und Isolde represents the culmination of late romanticism for me too.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

No shortage of *Tristan und Isolde* enthusiasts, here.

In addition to the previous respondents, there's this recent arrival, 
who stated that he has 8 complete recordings of _Tristan und Isolde_.

(I'm getting by with four recordings... though I have the 'study-score,' too!)

And also, your humble dilettante semi-blogged a trip to the MET 
to see the closing night of the early '08 run of _Tristan und Isolde_.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Not much to say that hasn't been said 100 times before. The music is ravishing, and it's intensity has never been matched. I find the Prelude to Act 3 to be absolutely gut-wrenching.

I think Verdi pretty much nailed it on the head:

"This gigantic structure fills me time and time again with astonishment and awe, and I still cannot quite comprehend that it was conceived and written by a human being. I consider the second act, in its wealth of musical invention, its tenderness and sensuality of musical expression and its inspired orchestration, to be one of the finest creations that has ever issued from a human mind."


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Tristan is one of the greatest operas of all time. Not just for its musical and dramatic power but also its influence on composition ever since. 

For those in the UK that are Tristan lovers. Simon Rattle is conducting Act 2 at the Proms with the OAE on 1 August.

Also has anyone seen the Tristan experience which has been in some of the major US cities and I also think Paris, with Esa Pekka Salonen conducting a semi staged Peter Sellars production. I am due to see it in London with the same conducter with Gary Lehmann aand Violeta Urmana in the main roles. It also has the added draw of Anne Sophie Von Otter as Brangane. If anyone has seen I would be curious to know their views


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to say that Wagner has never managed to draw me in the way to name a few Rossini, Verdi, Donizetti and more recently Massenet manage to do…

I have at least seen Tristan & Isolde all the way through, but it wouldn't be my first choice when it comes to watching again.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Tristan &Isolde is one of the most powerful and moving operas of all time, but I would not recommend for opera newbies. It would be better to try it after one has heard the most famous operas of Mozart, Rossini,Verdi, Bizet,etc, and earier Wagner such as the Flying Dutchman,Tannhauser and Lohengrin..
It's extremely long, complex and difficult to digest at first.There is action onstage, and it may seem rather static dramatically.
But once you get accustomed to it it weaves a kind of hypnotic spell.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

superhorn said:


> Tristan &Isolde is one of the most powerful and moving operas of all time, but I would not recommend for opera newbies. It would be better to try it after one has heard the most famous operas of Mozart, Rossini,Verdi, Bizet,etc, and earier Wagner such as the Flying Dutchman,Tannhauser and Lohengrin..
> It's extremely long, complex and difficult to digest at first.There is action onstage, and it may seem rather static dramatically.
> But once you get accustomed to it it weaves a kind of hypnotic spell.


I can see the appeal but it's just not for me I'm afraid. Even among the composers I do follow and within their specific works I prefer the, for want of a better description, lighter more melodic and I suppose many would consider less dramatic sections.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, it's only taken me thirty years but I think I'm finally getting there. I quite agree about the hypnotic spell - you just have to got with the flow. Seeing it on DVD really helped - audio-only frankly bored me.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops. I meant to say "there is little action onstage" in Tristan and Isolde.
But you should still try it and take the effort to appreciate this masterpiece.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I think that good music is divided into following categories:
> 
> Nice music
> Beautiful music
> ...


Hah! I might add another 5 categories between "unearthly beautiful music" and "T&I" -- this opera is nothing if not cause for joyous hyperbole.

There are certain passages, movements, pieces which I dare not listen to more than once a year for their gamma-radiation-like intensity and beauty to me. One of those is in act 2 of "T&I", in the middle of the duet, when Brangane delivers her watch song. Thinking about that scene, I understand why so many audience members (and many a famous composer) went into reverie or bouts of tears when first seeing the opera!


----------



## wagner4evr (Jul 10, 2010)

The aria by Brangane and O sink herneider nacht der liebe are possibly my two favorite pieces of music.  The violin/harp combo is absolutely mesmerizing. I thought they did that scene really well on the Barenboim DVD.

Just curious--what other operas do you guys think have a similiar feel or effect as Tristan?\

P.S. Anyone here from the Seattle area?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Just curious--what other operas do you guys think have a similiar feel or effect as Tristan?


None.

eeeee


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

None has quite the same effect as a whole. The end of Die Götterdämmerung would be my suggestion as even something that comes close.


----------



## wagner4evr (Jul 10, 2010)

Ditto on Dammerung. I also love the incredible choir finale from Parsifal. 

Kind of funny: I went to Magnolia HiFi to hear some high end audio speakers about a year ago. Happened to have disc 4 of Parsifal in the car so I brought it in with me. The sales guy was all giddy about showing me his latest toys. Next thing I know he's playing the finale on $50,000 worth of Martin Logan speakers. Everyone in the place slowly migrated over to our audition room, and the manager was left looking around in bewilderment at the disappearance of his entire sales team  It was like that scene in Shawshank when Andy blasts Figaro to the inmates; they obviously didn't know what they were hearing but they were damn sure of its divinity


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Aramis said:


> I think that good music is divided into following categories:
> 
> Nice music
> Beautiful music
> ...


I like this quote so much I'm digging up a 7 year old thread lol


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> I like this quote so much I'm digging up a 7 year old thread lol


Makes us all think again about Tristan....:cheers:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If all the other great operas from Monteverdi on are mountain peaks, _Tristan_ is a volcanic eruption.


----------

